# Ceiling Fan - Sprinkler Head



## omken1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Working in a resi condo and need to mount ceiling fans next to and below existing sprinkler heads. Are there any restrictions to how close to a sprinkler head ceiling boxes can be located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Depends on the size of the fan. See NFPA 13 or NFPA 13R as applicable to your project.


----------

